# whats for lunch?



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

snapper ceviche!!!

4 snapper fillets (1 red, 1 black),10 limes, 1 lemon, 2 freshleydiced jalapenos(seeds removed), a few small chunks of pineapple, a little fresh diced up cilantro.........let it sit for a day in the fridge










add some home made cocktail sauce and club crackers...










and enjoy!!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that looks good!!!:bowdown


----------

